# CCW Holster S&W 5906



## RoninPA (May 8, 2006)

What are some holster options for CC of a 5906? I'm pretty big, 6-3, 270. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

You didn't mention whether or not you prefer IWB or OWB. For a good OWB option check out:

Laredo Defender


----------

